# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > پروژه‌های Open Source >  نرم افزار متن باز Silver Install Maker

## Felony

:لبخند: سلام ، 

چند وقت پیش تصمیم گرفتم برای بالا رفتن تجربه و اثبات قدرت غیر قابل انکار *دلفی*  به بعضی ها ... شروع به ساخت پروژه ای بکنم و در آخر اون رو به صورت متن باز در یکی از سایت ها بزرگ مثل SourceForge توسعه بدم ، الان هسته نرم افزار  و قسمت ها اصلی اون نوشته شده ولی به دلیل کمبود وقت به خاطر دانشگاه و پروژه ها دیگه نمیرسم این پروژه رو کامل کنم ، به همین دلیل تصمیم گرفتم تا پروژه رو تا همین حد برای دوستان قرار بدم تا به قدرت دلفی پی ببرند و برای دوستان دیگه هم خوندن این سورس آموزنده باشه .

اگر کسی از دوستان تصمیم گرفت نرم افزار رو کامل کنه خواهشا قوانین پروژه ها متن باز رو رعایت کنه و شاهد این نباشیم پس فردا پروژه ای که به صورت متن باز ارائه شده حالا تو دانشگاه یا ... به اسم شخص دیگری بدون در نظر گرفتن نام نویسنده اصلی برنامه ارائه شده .

برنامه با دلفی 2010 نوشته شده و فقط از کامپوننت ها استاندارد دلفی استفاده شده تا بعضی ها نگن قدرت دلفی به ...  هست .

چون حجم زیاد بود مجبور شدم در دو پست فایل ها رو ضمیمه کنم .
در فایل های ضمیمه یک فایل Word هست که توضیحات کوتاهی رو در مورد برنامه شامل میشه .

----------


## Felony

این هم ادامه قسمت ها نرم افزار Silver Install Mkaer

سعی کردم کدها رو روان بنویسم ولی اگر کسی سوالی براش در مورد نرم افزار پیش اومد تو همین تاپیک بپرسه .

----------


## nice boy

من سورس رو دیدم برنامه خوبی بود بنظرم اگه روش کار بشه برنامه مفیدتری میشه. :لبخند: 
اگه امکان داره قسمت هایی رو که مد نظرتون بوده تا روی برنامه اضافه کنید اما فرصت نکردید رو بگید تا اگه کسی خواست نرم افزار رو توسعه بده به اون موارد هم توجه کنه.
البته امیدوارم خودتون وقت پیدا کنید تا کاملش کنید

----------


## Felony

سلام ، ممنون ،

تصمیم داشتم قسمت هایی از قبیل چک کردن ورژن .Net و ادمین بودن کاربر فعال ، نصب Flash Player و .Net رو بهش اضافه کنم ، ولی به خاطر برخی مشکلات و اینکه سرم شلوغ شده نمیتونم ادمه بدم ، شاید یه روزی وقت پیدا کنم و کاملترش کنم .

یا حق ...

----------


## ansoft

سلام 
ببخشید من برنامه رو کامپایل کردم و طبق توضیحاتی که داده بودید پیش رفتم و ستاپ را build  کردم اما وقتی بازش میکنم ارور میده.
آیا این برنامه بعد از ساختن ستاپ نیاز به هیچ فایلی داره یا نه ؟

خداحافظ

----------


## Felony

> سلام 
> ببخشید من برنامه رو کامپایل کردم و طبق توضیحاتی که داده بودید پیش رفتم و ستاپ را build  کردم اما وقتی بازش میکنم ارور میده.
> آیا این برنامه بعد از ساختن ستاپ نیاز به هیچ فایلی داره یا نه ؟
> 
> خداحافظ


خیر نیاز به هیچ فایل اضافه ای نداره  ...
دارم به عنوان پروژه پایان ترم روش کار میکنم و امکاناتی رو بهش اضافه میکنم ، شاید تصمیم بگیرم سورس رو به صورت آزاد همین جا منتشر کنم .

----------


## juza66

*سلام دوست عزیز آقای تاجیک*

میشه امیدوار بود که سورس تغییر داده شدش رو هم بذارین؟!

موفق باشید%

----------

